# Briarpatch Eemeril



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been out of town a tremendous amount as of late. Martha deserves some serious attention. So instead of out on the town to tear up the better part of a c note, or worse, we decide to spend the evening with house chef Eemeril.

We start the second course first. Drop a little butter in a pan.










Leek soup, a generous amount of sliced leek and half again as much diced potato.










Let that wallow in the butter on low heat for a few minutes.










Prepare a stock, I like the powdered chicken from the Amish on the other side of the county.










We know turn our attention to the beginning and end.










Let that meat set out for a little while, while we put the tigers in for a tan.










Let's take a short break and pour us a glass, the fun is about to start.










Pour the stock over the vegs, and give it about 20.










O my, right here is where I do some of my best work. Let's roll our sleeves up.



















Mmmmmk, now we have to work on the soup a little. Pour that skillet concoction into the thrashing machine.










Then add a little homebrew Creme fraiche.



















Then, it's back on the heat while we give some New Tuscan a tan.



















Let's clean this up before we proceed.










Now we head into the final stretch. Coat the cow parts with some olive oil and drop them into a dry hot pan.



















Martha likes hers like this, dead, really dead.










I like mine like this, still twitchin' a little.










Different strokes.










Some dandelions and a Mediterranean mix should finish this off.










Oh, and it's ranch by the way.










Man, it's good to be home. I'll leave dessert up to your imagination.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

tasty play-by-play

cheers


----------

